# Problème d'affichage pdf dans Safari



## VLG (31 Août 2008)

Depuis peu, Safari refuse d'ouvrir les pages internet en pdf.
J'ai safari 3.1.2 et acrobat 9 (la dernière version). Tout allait bien jusqu'à peu. J'ai tenté une réparation des autorisations, je suis allé fouiller dans les préférences de safari et d'acrobat et je sèche lamentablement...

Losque j'arrive sur un fichier pdf, il y a une page grise qui apparait, la roue crantée qui tourne pendant un bon moment, puis une fenêtre me demande de choisir une application pour lire les pdf dans safari que le plug-in n'arrive pas à trouver. Il m'est alors impossible de séléctionner acrobat reader 9 puisqu'il est grisé. C'est très pénible.

une idée?


----------



## VLG (31 Août 2008)

Petite précision, l'applic acrobat 9 est grisé, mais pas celle acrobat professionnal 8, je lui ai demandé d'ouvrir avec celle-ci et ça fonctionne... Mon problème vient donc de acrobat 9


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Août 2008)

Bonjour

Je te suggère de re-télécharger Adobe Reader 9 et le réinstaller après avoir supprimé la version précédente.

Cela te permettra de re-paramétrer correctement l'utilisation du plugin de lecture PDF dans Safari.


----------



## VLG (31 Août 2008)

Je l'ai déjà fait, ça n'a rien changé, je n'ai pas eu le droit à "voulez vous utiliser acrobat 9 pour l'ouverture des pages dans safari", ce que j'attendais...


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Août 2008)

Peut-être que la réinstallation a été incomplète (fichiers de préférences non éliminés, notamment).

Sinon, est-il déjà possible d'ouvrir les préférences dans Adobe Reader 9 (Pomme+,), et sous la rubrique "Internet", de cocher la case "Afficher dans le navigateur à l'aide de" et sélectionner la version 9, voire la version 8 ?


----------



## VLG (31 Août 2008)

La désinstallation a été complète (faite par appcleaner).

Sinon, est-il déjà possible d'ouvrir les préférences dans Adobe Reader 9 (Pomme+,), et sous la rubrique "Internet", de cocher la case "Afficher dans le navigateur à l'aide de" et sélectionner la version 9, voire la version 8 ? 
Oui, cele était possible. Il est acuellement noté affiché avec Adobe Reader 9, alors que je lui ai demandé Acrobat Pro 8, mais bon ce n'est pas très grave, tant que je peux les afficher. C'est juste que j'aime bien comprendre ce qui se passe, et parfois...


----------



## VLG (31 Août 2008)

Je repose mon problème car je croyais que cela fonctionnait comme ça (avec Abrobat Pro 8), mais non... A chaque fois que j'ouvre une nouvelle page, je retrouve la fameuse mention : 

"AdobePDFViewer n'est pas en mesure de détecter une version d'Adobe Acrobat ou d'Adobe Reader compatible pour l'affichage du fichier pdf. Sélectionnez une version"

Pourtant j'ai bien réinstaller Adobe reader9 et Acrobat Pro 8... Ca commence sérieusement à m'énerver

Est ce que le problème peut venir de AdobePDFViewer?


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Septembre 2008)

VLG a dit:


> Est ce que le problème peut venir de AdobePDFViewer?


Oui. Mais ça peut aussi venir des fichiers PDF qu'on cherche à visualiser.

Il faudrait voir si les fichiers sont lisibles en dehors de Safari, en les téléchargeant et en les ouvrant directement avec Adobe Reader ou Aperçu.


----------



## youkibir (1 Septembre 2008)

Je rencontre les mêmes problèmes depuis peu : Safari prend un temps démesuré pour afficher une page pdf (si je télécharge cette page ensuite, je n'ai aucun problème pour l'ouvrir correctement). J'utilise Acrobat 8. Je l'ai désinstallé puis réinstallé : aucun changement, toujours la même galère. C'est nouveau ça vient de sortir, mais depuis aujourd'hui mon Safari (3.1.2) se bloque quand je veux ouvrir un lien dans un nouvel onglet. Pas de soucis en revanche avec Firefox. Une idée du problème? D'avance merci.


----------



## kw1 (13 Septembre 2008)

Je viens de rencontrer le même problème après une réinstallation d'iMac G5 - Tiger. J'ai cherché une solution sur le web et suis tombé sur ce forum. Aucune solution proposée ne résolvant manifestement le pb, j'ai cherché où se trouvaient les fichiers AdobePDFViewer sur le disque dur : il y en avait un dans les plug-ins internet (forcément), mais également deux dans la corbeille. J'ai vidé cette dernière (après avoir quitté Safari : "plug-in en cours d'utilisation"), et cela a manifestement réglé le problème. En espérant que cela règle également le vôtre.


----------



## BB18 (20 Novembre 2008)

J'ai eu ce problème aussi,.
Après avoir essayer les différentes solutions de cette discussion, sans résultat,.
J'ai regardé dans safari, préférences, sécurité et j'ai coché contenu web "activer les modules externes".  miracle ça marche . 
Pour vous aussi j'espère.


----------



## arthur1ie (29 Avril 2009)

adobe installe son plugin lors de l'installation d'acrobat pro... et évidemment c'est lui qui ne marche pas (a-DAUBE ??)
bref, il faut supprimer le plugin Acrobat dans Bibliotheque/Internet Plug-Ins
au redémarrage d'Acrobat, il propose de le réinstaller, bien sûr il faut refuser...
et voilà


----------



## danny (30 Juin 2009)

j'ai le meme probleme, qui survient a chaque mise a jour du reader
quels sont les fichiers de preferences a supprimer exactement?
et surtout, faut il refuser definitivement les mises a jour du reader?


----------



## macafe (6 Octobre 2011)

Si, sur Safari, les documents pdf ouvrent sur une page grise, supprimez Adobre Reader, ainsi que son plugin "AdobePDFViewer, Puis redémarrez votre navigateur. Le problème est réglé !


----------

